# Automakers Step up Sirius Integration



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*Chrysler, Aston Martin Offer Freebies, but if you can
afford an Aston Martin, chances are you're not really
worried about that $12.95 monthly fee.*

SkyReport:


> Regardless of whether the satellite radio merger goes through or not, one thing is becoming clear: More people will have access to Sirius Satellite Radio in the future. Unveiled Wednesday, the nation's second largest DARS provider will soon be available in more than 70 percent of the Chrysler Group's vehicle production for the 2008 model year.
> 
> The move marks an increase from about 40 percent for this year's model cars, the company said.
> 
> ...


www.SkyReport.com - used with permission


----------

